# Charnière PowerBook G4 cassée



## lodie (9 Janvier 2008)

Ca fait pas mal d'années que je bosse sur un PowerBook G4 et il y a environ 4 mois la charnière gauche s'est cassée sans que je ne force, j'ai juste ouvert mon portable et j'ai entendu comme un bruit...
La machine fonctionne toujours aussi bien, mais j'ai un peu peur que dans le temps il finisse par arriver quelque chose à l'écran.

Voici les photos de cette maudite charnière :


















Est-ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un?
Est-ce que ça se répare ?
Est-ce que je peux moi-même ouvrir l'écran sur le côté (il y a 2 vis) pour essayer de la remettre en place ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (10 Janvier 2008)

Huhu, sans forcer? Un doute m'habite 
Clair que j'ouvrirais, perso. Même si ça ressemble pas tout à fait à 
http://sterpin.net/tivga.htm
Mais il semble que la pièce soit cassée, comme elle a l'air d'être en alu ou en fonte, pas moyen de la ressouder :-(


----------



## stephmac (11 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

Je viens de remplacer ,moi meme, ma dalle ecran sur un powerbook titanium G4.
Clairement ta charniere est cassee,la vis laterale sur l'ecran tient la partie manquante de ta
piece.
En fouinant sur Ebay US j'ai trouve facilement des revendeurs de pieces detachees,
tu dois pouvoir trouver facilement ta piece.Avec pas mal de soin, tu peux changer cette piece sans demonter tout ton Mac,mais sache que cette piece est en partie coller et que tu ne retrouveras apres demontage jamais l'aspect du neuf,il faut vraiment faire levier avec un couteau de peintre pour degager la tole de l'ecran.

Bonne chance


----------



## stephmac (11 Janvier 2008)

Un site sur lequel est explique la reparation d'une charniere de powerbook G4:
http://www.macbook-fr.com/powerbook/bricolage/charniere_titane_g4_article76.html

bon travail


----------



## lodie (21 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils, j'vais en discuter avec mon boss et voir ce qu'on fait...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2008)

quelques pièces ici aussi


----------

